
NASA’s Hubble Finds Water Vapor on Habitable-Zone Exoplanet for First Time - qubitcoder
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2019/nasa-s-hubble-finds-water-vapor-on-habitable-zone-exoplanet-for-1st-time
======
qubitcoder
And a slickly-produced YouTube video courtesy of NASA Goddard:
[https://youtu.be/amOdtYv5G4E](https://youtu.be/amOdtYv5G4E)

